# Revert to full Stock using Odin?



## cnoevl21 (Jan 17, 2012)

Obviously, the subject says it all. Is there a way to do this with Odin?


----------



## brickbeats (Nov 16, 2011)

not if you're looking to get the update. The only Odin flashable package available will put you on a rom that is not compatible with the update thats out now

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cnoevl21 (Jan 17, 2012)

does anyone have the hemidall file they could share? The link doesnt work.


----------



## cnoevl21 (Jan 17, 2012)

But its actualy not just to get the OTA, i am on tweaked 2.2 and for some reason, as of yesterday the phone constantly freezes and once i reboot, it will freeze again within minutes.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

try clearing /data and the dalvik cache in CWM. and then reboot.


----------

